# Digitech RP5 Guitar Pedal Review



## DansGuitarMusic (Jun 7, 2016)

Here is my review of the Digitech RP5. This has alway been one of my favorite old pedals and I have alot of great memories with it.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I know this an old post, but I love my old DigiTech RP-1 and RP-12.
I programmed them so well with my DigiTech 2112 SGS.
They still sound amazing after all these years.
That my Eleven Rack is gathering dust.


----------

